# Two iPads In One Box?



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx6_YdR-xjA


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

You can tell its fake, look at the ripples in the wrap. the real box has the shrink wrap tight with no ripples. Its obvious he re shrank wrapped it.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Fake.


----------



## Davis (Mar 28, 2010)

that would be sick though, 2 Ipads for the price of one


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

also when you look how the plastic comes off the box, none of it comes from the bottom of the box. they are shrink wrapped on the bottom too.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

that was awesome.. lol

kramer: he used a knife, so I"m not sure what you mean by 'the bottom' 

This would be like rolling up the rim to find the prize printed as 10,000,000 instead of 10,000


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I am talking the way it breaks apart. Pay close attention on the bottom of the box.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Some people have already opened them up to see the inside too:


----------



## Nik_Ars (Mar 22, 2010)

All you got was second iPAD. I found 100 shares of Apple Computer in my box. What you should be ashamed of, is purchasing a 16 and not a 32.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Nik_Ars said:


> All you got was second iPAD. I found 100 shares of Apple Computer in my box. What you should be ashamed of, is purchasing a 16 and not a 32.


The "pad" part of the name iPad is not an acronym, thus it shouldn't be capitalised. Neither should Mac, or iPod (etc).


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

chas_m said:


> The "pad" part of the name iPad is not an acronym, thus it shouldn't be capitalised. Neither should Mac, or iPod (etc).


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

^^^ this x a million


----------

